# Postfixadmin

## lukasletitburn

Hey Forum,

ich habe eben nach dem HowTo mir angefangen den Server zu bauen. 

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vXyQPyvXX7gJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mail_server_using_Postfix_and_Dovecot+http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mail_server_using_Postfix_and_Dovecot&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-a

nun stehe ich beim Punkt 3.4 Setup ..

da ich die Domain erst erworben habe und noch nicht besitze kann ich sie nicht über http://mailadmin.domain.tld erreichen.

habe Sie über webapp-config installiert und die config.inc konfiguriert.

```
/var/www/domain.tld
```

Ich möchte den Server erstmal konfigureren ohne das er erreichbar ist von außen wie kann ich nun die Weboberfläche erreichen ?

Mit //192.168.178.xxx/mailadmin.domain.tld komme ich nicht sehr weit bitte helft mir.

Danke für eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## papahuhn

In Deiner lokalen /etc/hosts (Linux) bzw. C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts (Windows) einen Eintrag ergänzen, der mailadmin.domain.tld der Server-IP-Adresse zuordnet.

Danach kannst Du im Browser herumkonfigurieren.

----------

## lukasletitburn

okay danke.. habe das nur für den localhost gemacht .. mhm sry

----------

## lukasletitburn

habe ich so eingerichtichtet:

```

IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

192.168.178.50      hostname

192.168.178.50      mailadmin.domain.de

```

wenn ich jetzt auf gehe findet er die Seite nicht. Habe den Apache auch restartet. Was mach ich falsch?

```
mailadmin.domain.de/setup.php 
```

----------

## papahuhn

Der Webserver steht aber in Deinem LAN, ja? Was ist, wenn Du die IP-Adresse im Browser aufrufst? Connection Timeout oder Apache Fehlermeldung?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ja ich gehe ohne irgendwelche extras mit putty drauf

```
It works!
```

Phpmyadmin liegt in 

```
/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/
```

das kann ich Problemlos aufrufen

```
/var/www/localhost/htdocs/postfixadmin/setup.php/
```

funktioniert.

kann es vllt daran liegen das mein Verzeichnis in liegt

```
/var/www/mailadmin.lukasletitburn.de/htdocs/setup.php

 
```

```

http://192.168.178.50/postfixadmin/setup.php
```

Kann ich zugreifen allerdings liegt das auch in 

```
/var/www/localhost/htdocs/postfixadmin/
```

----------

## papahuhn

Ich verstehe nicht, was Du da testest. Rufst Du wirklich Dateisystempfade auf? Warum?

Für die mailadmin.domain.de musst Du natürlich einen Virtualhost mit eigenem DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/postfixadmin" anlegen.

----------

## Hollowman

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> habe ich so eingerichtichtet:
> 
> ```
> 
> IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases
> ...

 

Du solltest das nicht auf deinem Server machen sondern auf deinem Client. Trag mal im Client (da wo du den Browser auf machst) diese Zeile in die /etc/hosts ein:

192.168.178.50      mailadmin.domain.de

Dann sollte es gehen mit der mailadmin.domain.de im Browser.

Sebastian

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe ich gemacht. 

Jetzt geht es  :Very Happy:  Daaaanke

----------

